# Imageclip-How to minimize cracking???



## uilee (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm using Imageclip transfer paper and it's been so far so good until I noticed cracks after washing it. I turned the shirt inside out, cold water, no bleach, hang dry, etc....followed recommended washing instruction. But my print cracks as 100% cotton fabric stretches. Please help imageclip experts out there. How can I eliminate..or minimize this? Thank you for your time.


----------



## uilee (Sep 14, 2007)

oh....I forgot to mention that I'm pressing on baby onesies from Monag.com
Mighty press 15x15
Oki 3400N printer
Imageclip transfer paper

1st press: 220F for 12 seconds (good result)
2nd press: 400F for 12 seconds (good result)
3rd press: 400F for 6 seconds w/ teflon sheet 

Well...I'm satisfied with outcome of transfer, but print cracks vertically as shirt stretches horizontally. Please help.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

What causes the vertical cracking is the area between the knit ribs is not exposed to the toner/polymer. Therefore the toner/polymer is not transferred on them.

You have to press with very heavy pressure. Also what I do with adult size shirt is prestretch the shirt. To do that I lower the upper platten on the shirt but not locked in. What it does is hold the shirt in place. I then stretch the sides of the shirt. Next I lock in the upper platten to prepress the shirt for 2-3 seconds to remove moisture, wrinkle and also keep the shirt in stretched form. Open the press, lay the transfer down and do the normal transfer pressing with very heavy pressure.

In your case the baby size shirt will be impossible to stretch as described above. What I would suggest is use a teflon pillow that is sightly larger than the shirt. Insert the pillow inside the shirt to stretch it. Prepress for 2-3 seconds to heat up the pillow. Also to remove moisture and wrinkle. Press the transfer with very heavy pressure.

Conde sells different sizes of teflon pillow. Some uses mouse pad material in place of teflon pillow. Make sure the mouse pad material is larger than the shirt so that it is big enough to stretch the shirt.

Hope this helps.


----------



## celmoso (Jul 15, 2007)

A few other members suggest to stretch your shirt immediately after peeling the transfer. That has helped my previous cracking issues.


----------



## uilee (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow...I can't thank you enough for your share Luis and Shawn. I'll definitely try both of your suggestions. I'll come back to share my results. Thanks again.
And one more question..
Would plastisol transfer solve this problem?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## uilee (Sep 14, 2007)

I tried stretching the shirts right after the transfer while it's still hot and...IT [email protected]@@ I also ordered 2 teflon pillows and can't wait to try Luis's method.
Thank you.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

celmoso said:


> A few other members suggest to stretch your shirt immediately after peeling the transfer. That has helped my previous cracking issues.


I do that also but there are still areas between knit ribs that are not filled. That is when cracking become obvious whether the shirt is stretched hot or cold after pressing.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I give the shirt a good stretch in all directions before pressing. I'll also second what Luis said. Pressure is the key. Your press should be more than capable of applying enough pressure. Just tighten the pressure until it is very difficult to get the press closed. I've never had an ImageClip transfer crack. I wash them in warm, right side out and machine dry with all of my other laundry.


----------

